# أقوى عروض الموسم (عود هندي . عود طبيعي . طبيعي محسن . صناعي)



## الغروووب (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*عملائي الكرام




أقدم لكم أقوى العروض وأقل الأسعار 

لجميع أنواع العود الطبيعي ، والطبيعي المحسن ، والصناعي

وبسعر أقل ب 50% عن بعض تجار الجملة 


للاستخدام الشخصي 

وهدايا كبار الشخصيات ، وهدايا الوالدين والأقارب والأصدقاء ....





ملاحظة :الأسعار مناسبة للي يترزق الله ويدور الرزق الحلال



عروض وهدايا



العود الأزرق – الكلمنتـــان – المروكي – الماليزي
 طبيعي وصناعي


(عروض خاصة للمساجد والجمعيات الخيرية)








العرض الأول : عود هندي



للإستخدام الشخصيوالمناسبات والزواجات









(سعر الكيلو بعد الخصم 4200 ريال وتستطيع شراء جزء من الكيلو) 

سعر التجزئة لنصف الثمن(420ريال فقط) مع علبة 



كما هو موضح في الصورة التالية :














العرض الثاني :

عود مروكي SS (طبيعي محسن)درجة أولى

يصلح استخدام شخصي وللشخص التاجر الي يبيع قطاعي



الكيلو ب(1200ريال) فقط










العرض الثالث :


عود طبيعي محسن 

(يزبد) وريحته تجمل قدام الضيوف يصلح للمناسبات 

ولهدايا الزواج واللي يعز عليك

سعر الكيلو من النهاية (950 ريال)

نصف كيلو (550)












العرض الرابع :

عود كلمنتان طبيعي محسن والكمية الباقية 18 كيلو فقط

(بسعر خاص الكيلو ب600 ريال)














العرض الخامس :

 عود صناعي معروف باسم SR

الكيلو ب 700 ريال للنوع الفاخر 










العرض السادس :



3عبوات دهن عود هندي أبو سمكه فواح 

مجانا 3 عبوات مسك أبيض نفس نوعية الي يباع على الخطوط الجوية السعودية

وبسعر 180 ريال فقط

وممكن نكتب اسمك أو اسم من ترغب اهدائه على العلبة 












العرض السابع :



***عطور الأوركيد 3أنواع VIP))***



سعرالحبة في محلات أوركيد بلس ب250 أي 3 أنواع ب750 


(((وفر أكثر من 300 ريال)))

سعر البيع عندنا 3 عبوات ب425 ريال

الأصلي على الشرط



طبعا التركيز عالي ويستمر يوم كامل بإذن الله وعلى الشرط (الجودة
أو الترجيع)










مميزات بخاخ العود:يحتوي على أخشاب العود الكلمنتان مع المسك والورد

والباتشولي ويتميز بالرائحة الحادة والقوية ،،،لكنها مغرية وجذابة في
نفس الوقت

طبعا للمصداقية العطر الرجالي أكثر من روعة ويمشي أكثر من النسائي



العرض الثامن والأخير

بخور الأوركيد الفضي 3 عبوات ب180 ريال

يصلح للمساجد ولأجواء البيت فقط والفنادق












عروض جديدة لشهر1
عود مروكي طبيعي محسن فاخر
ريحته ممتازه ويزبد يشبه العود الكمبودي...

(الكيلو ب 1700 ريال)فقط






عود مروكي طبيعي محسن سوبر
العود الذهبي

يزبد كثير وفواح وتبين ريحته من بعيد كسره صغيره منه تكفي المجلس
(سعر الكيلو 2400 ريال)






عود هندي دبل سوبر
الكيلو ب10.000 ريال
أسعاره في السوق فوق 20.000 








ملاحظات قبل الشراء:


**لا نقل الكميات محدودة
... الأسعار هذه حسب الكميات المتواجدة عندنا حاليا الكميات التي تجي جديدة قد
تكون بنفس الأسعار أو تزيد أو تنقص حسب سعر الشراء من برا ....



**أهم ميزة يحتاجها العميل
المصداقية لأن كثير من الشركات تبيع الطبيعي الصناعي على أنه طبيعي وتحط عليه نفس
أسعار الطبيعي ، غير الي يبيع عليك نوع غير الي أنت شامه (هذا الشيء لا نتعامل به
، ونترك الزبون ياخذ بيده من الشنطة ويجرب أكثر من مرة قبل الشراء....



**الجودة أو الترجيع ،،،
المؤمنون على شروطهم ،،، إذا لم يعجبك العرض (استرجع دراهمك)


**الي داخل الرياض الاستلام
يدا بيد ... برا الرياض عن طريق الشحن الزاجل أو الفيدكس .





 (للتواصل والطلبيات :إبراهيم 0554477629 )

اتصال أو مراسلة على الواتس*


يرجى التواصل المباشر لعدم التواجد في الموقع​


----------

